# هذَا الشَّهْرُ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ رَأْسَ الشُّهُورِ. هُوَ لَكُمْ أَوَّلُ شُهُورِ السَّنَةِ



## الكرمه الصغيره (31 ديسمبر 2017)

*«هذَا الشَّهْرُ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ رَأْسَ الشُّهُورِ. هُوَ لَكُمْ أَوَّلُ شُهُورِ السَّنَةِ» 
(خروج 2:12).
إنه من الحكمة اتخاذ قرارات للسنة الجديدة، لكنها ربما تكون هشة، أي أنه يمكن كسرها بسهولة، لكن صلوات السنة الجديدة أفضل لأنها ترتفع إلى عرش يهوه وتجعل عجلات الاستجابة تتحرك. وبينما نأتي إلى بداية سنة جديدة أخرى، نفعل خيراً إذا تبنينا طلبات الصلاة التالية:
أيها الرب يسوع :
  إنني أكرس لك ذاتي من جديد اليوم، أريدك أن تستلم زمام حياتي في هذه السنة وأن تستخدمها لمجدك، استلم حياتي وا...**جعلها مكرسة لك وحدك يا رب.
أصلي طالباً أن تبعدني عن الخطيئة، وعن أي شيء يجلب العار لاسمك. أبقني قابلاً لتعليم الروح القدس، فأنا أريد أن أتحرك إلى الأمام لأجلك، لا تتركني استقر في رتابة الحياة.
•
ليكن شعاري هذا العام :
«يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ذلِكَ يَزِيدُ وَأَنِّي أَنَا أَنْقُصُ» 
(يوحنا 3: 30).
أن يكون كل المجد لك، فساعدني كي لا أمس مجدك. علمني أن أجعل كل قرار موضوع صلاة، فأنا أخشى من اعتمادي على فهمي، 
«عَرَفْتُ يَا رَبُّ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ لِلإِنْسَانِ طَرِيقُهُ. لَيْسَ لإِنْسَانٍ يَمْشِي أَنْ يَهْدِيَ خَطَوَاتِهِ» 
(إرميا 23:10).
•
اجعلني أموت عن العالم وعن استحسانه لي وعن لوم الأحباء والأقرباء. أعطني رغبة واحدة طاهرة للقيام بالأمور التي تسر قلبك.
أبعدني عن النميمة وانتقاد الآخرين، بل اجعلني أقول كل ما هو للبنيان ومنفعة الغير، أرشدني إلى النفوس المحتاجة، واجعلني أكون صديقاً للخطأة، مثلك أنت. هلا أعطيتني دموع التعاطف لأجل الهالكين، أعطني أن أنظر إلى الجموع كما تنظر إليهم يا مخلصي حتى تغشى الدموع عيني.
•
اجعلني أرى بعين الشفقة تلك الخراف الضالة فأحبها لأجل حبي لك. أيها الرب يسوع أحرسني لئلا أصبح بارداً أو مليئاً بالمرارة، أو ساخراً، بالرغم من كل الأحداث التي تحدث في حياتي المسيحية.
أرشدني يا رب في أمور وكالتي للمال. أعني لأكون وكيلاً أميناً في كل ما تأتمنني عليه، ساعدني أن أذكر لحظة لحظة أن جسدي هو هيكل للروح القدس واجعل هذه الحقيقة العظيمة تؤثر على كافة جوانب تصرفاتي.
•
أيها الرب يسوع،
  أصلي أن تكون هذه السنة سنة مجيئك الثاني، فأنا مشتاق أن أرى وجهك وأن أخر ساجداً عند قدميك عابداً إياك، وليبق الرجاء المبارك حياً في قلبي طوال السنة المقبلة، أبعدني عن أي شيء وكل شيء قد يبقيني هنا، ويبقيني على أهبة توقع مجيئك 
«آمِينَ. تَعَالَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ»
(رؤيا 22: 20).*
* * * *
أشكرك أحبك كثيراً...
بركة الرب لكل قارئ .. آمين .
وكل يوم وأنت في ملء بركة إنجيل المسيح... آمين*​
*يسوع يحبك ...*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2018)

اجعلني أموت عن العالم وعن استحسانه لي وعن لوم الأحباء والأقرباء. أعطني رغبة واحدة طاهرة للقيام بالأمور التي تسر قلبك.
أبعدني عن النميمة وانتقاد الآخرين، بل اجعلني أقول كل ما هو للبنيان ومنفعة الغير، أرشدني إلى النفوس المحتاجة، واجعلني أكون صديقاً للخطأة، مثلك أنت. هلا أعطيتني دموع التعاطف لأجل الهالكين، أعطني أن أنظر إلى الجموع كما تنظر إليهم يا مخلصي حتى تغشى الدموع عيني.
•
اجعلني أرى بعين الشفقة تلك الخراف الضالة فأحبها لأجل حبي لك. أيها الرب يسوع أحرسني لئلا أصبح بارداً أو مليئاً بالمرارة، أو ساخراً، بالرغم من كل الأحداث التي تحدث في حياتي المسيحية.
أرشدني يا رب في أمور وكالتي للمال. أعني لأكون وكيلاً أميناً في كل ما تأتمنني عليه، ساعدني أن أذكر لحظة لحظة أن جسدي هو هيكل للروح القدس واجعل هذه الحقيقة العظيمة تؤثر على كافة جوانب تصرفاتي.
•
أيها الرب يسوع،
أصلي أن تكون هذه السنة سنة مجيئك الثاني، فأنا مشتاق أن أرى وجهك وأن أخر ساجداً عند قدميك عابداً إياك، وليبق الرجاء المبارك حياً في قلبي طوال السنة المقبلة، أبعدني عن أي شيء وكل شيء قد يبقيني هنا، ويبقيني على أهبة توقع مجيئك 
«آمِينَ. تَعَالَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ»

أمين أمين أمين 
أشكرك على هذه الصلاه الرائعه 
ربنا يملأ قلبك دائماً بروحه 
أشكرك


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (4 يونيو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اجعلني أموت عن العالم وعن استحسانه لي وعن لوم الأحباء والأقرباء. أعطني رغبة واحدة طاهرة للقيام بالأمور التي تسر قلبك.
> أبعدني عن النميمة وانتقاد الآخرين، بل اجعلني أقول كل ما هو للبنيان ومنفعة الغير، أرشدني إلى النفوس المحتاجة، واجعلني أكون صديقاً للخطأة، مثلك أنت. هلا أعطيتني دموع التعاطف لأجل الهالكين، أعطني أن أنظر إلى الجموع كما تنظر إليهم يا مخلصي حتى تغشى الدموع عيني.
> •
> اجعلني أرى بعين الشفقة تلك الخراف الضالة فأحبها لأجل حبي لك. أيها الرب يسوع أحرسني لئلا أصبح بارداً أو مليئاً بالمرارة، أو ساخراً، بالرغم من كل الأحداث التي تحدث في حياتي المسيحية.
> ...



*لكِ كل التقدير لحضوركِ وكلمتك الجميلة أختي العزيزة حبو اعدائكم
دمتي بملء فرح الروح القدس وبفيض ثماره المباركة والمقدسة .. آمين 
والرب يعوضكِ عن تعب محبتك وسهرك وصبرك ...
والمجد دائماً لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح .. دائماً آمين .*​


----------



## انت مهم (4 يونيو 2018)

روووعه امين
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (4 يونيو 2018)

انت مهم قال:


> روووعه امين
> ربنا يباركك


*شكراً جزيلاً *
*  تحيتي وتقديري أختي العزيزة ، الرب يباركك ويفيضك بكل نعمة وبركة *
*ويعوض عن تعب محبتك دائماً آمين ..*
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح .. دائماً آمين .*​


----------

